# Next new project.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have four or 5 projects to finish in line in front of this one. Hope to get it done before Christmas. It will be a market stick for my sister. She raises Border Collies goes to herding trials. The handle will be made from a 2"x 6" x 6" block of Birdseye Maple with a ebony or walnut collar and a 1"x 48" padauk shank. When finished I think the contrast in colors will look really nice. Looking at the sketch for handle I think i need to tighten the out side o hook inward a bit.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

it s a stylish looking crook. nice choice of wood the ebony collar will set it of well. It looks well proportioned .did you get the plan out of a book .I prefer the crook with the nose turned out


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> it s a stylish looking crook. nice choice of wood the ebony collar will set it of well. It looks well proportioned .did you get the plan out of a book .I prefer the crook with the nose turned out


I drew the hook useing what I saw in some of pictures you have posted. Thanks.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice present, the nose end of the crook has a function - when shepherds were out in the fields lambing the crook was pushed int the ground and the open outurned nose was used for hanging a coat, or a lamp if lambing at night.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That should be a great looking stick when you're done.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the shape of the item and the mixture of material your using Randy so much so its something on my to do list which seems to get longer., but time seems to get shorter


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Gloops said:


> Nice present, the nose end of the crook has a function - when shepherds were out in the fields lambing the crook was pushed int the ground and the open outurned nose was used for hanging a coat, or a lamp if lambing at night.


Are the ram's horn sticks sturdy enough to be used as a crook to catch sheep? They won't break the horn or come apart?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Are the ram's horn sticks sturdy enough to be used as a crook to catch sheep? They won't break the horn or come apart?
[/quote]
they have been used for the job for years the crook catches by the neck the leg cleek as it applies catches them by the leg and works well.
you can buy aluminium toppers still and are often used to catch turkeys as well


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing it when finished.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Got some time in the shop I did not think I would have today. I will not glue the handle in place until it is shaped.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Coming along nicely _ shaping before shanking is the way to go, I add the studding to the topper to allow me to clamp it in the vice.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking good .good to see step by step


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Shaped the cut out of the crook. Still a little work to do and I have to make the collar.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking crook!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking good love the contrasting wood . your daughter will be pleased with it . great to see step by step on projects


----------

